# Does anyones tiel snuggle with a toy?



## stewiemom (Sep 12, 2010)

My tiel Stewie has recently started snuggling with her dangly rope toy.. she likes to "go to town" on it hooking a leg and ... you know lol. Is this normal? she just puts her whole head in side the rope dangles (i guess its more like paper ties than rope..) and rubs her head, nuzzling. She likes to be left alone (shes always been this way) she likes for me to be in the same room but doesn't really like me holding her etc (she doesn't want out no matter how long i lave her cage open) so she has never done this to me (i know how sad!)
I was just wondering, cause its very cute but I am not sure if its "normal"

Thanks a million!


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

I think it's normal 

Kiwi has a Cal Sea Yum toy that he likes to mutilate. It's his 'enemy' most of the time when he's playing. He'll flap his wings, attack it, rip the cuttlebone off it. I just retie it :lol:

He also has a Cal Sea Yum ring toy he loves (the one in my signature). He sleeps by it, rings the bell, and preens it. It's so cute to see him have his head rested on it in the morning. I haven't seen him go to town on any of his toys yet. Though he did attempt with my hand a few times before I started the hormone reduction techniques listed on the forums. That's how I found out Kiwi was a boy even before he started getting yellow feathers :lol:


----------



## hysteriauk (Jun 24, 2012)

funny enough zippy has started to snuggle on his hanging rope toy at night lately, He has not done any thing nefarious with it he prefers my foot or his other hanging toy for that lol


----------



## stewiemom (Sep 12, 2010)

good to see its somewhat normal! 
She (i found out via this site after posting a Q concerned.. it was her going to town the FEMALE way..) attacks it, then loves it, buries her face into it. I tought she was "sad" cause she looked like she had her head hung lol she was just nuzzling it.


----------



## ludanmei (Mar 9, 2013)

Chew snuggles with her hanging rope toy. She loves it. When it's time to sleep for the birds, she's always sleeping on it.

Sometimes it gives me a heart attack cause I cant see her when she's hanging on it -3-


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

Lol I think she's just a little hormonal right now. And she really loves that toy. 

Yup, Kiwi goes to town the male way.


----------



## stewiemom (Sep 12, 2010)

ludanmei said:


> Chew snuggles with her hanging rope toy. She loves it. When it's time to sleep for the birds, she's always sleeping on it.
> 
> Sometimes it gives me a heart attack cause I cant see her when she's hanging on it -3-


haha! I know what you mean they are pretty much the same size (the body part anyway with my Stewie!) 
may I ask though, you have lutino's? are yours bald? mine is like George Castanza from seinfeld. i should of named her George. Never ever had feathers behind her crest!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Roo and Odette both cuddle with toys, and Sunny and Roo both masturbate with perches.


----------



## stewiemom (Sep 12, 2010)

why are birds so cute!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

That sounds cute, my 'tiels don't do this as far as I'm aware


----------

